

Empty Me, a simple HTML5 game - boo-ga-ga
http://friedpixel.com/empty-me/

======
hardwaresofton
interesting little game! Unfortunately, only about 1/4th of my clicks seemed
to register..

~~~
ukdm
I think there are two click mechanics going on -> visual and non visual.
Depending on the level, not every click gives you visual feedback of the
liquid decreasing, however, you get audio feedback for every click. Would be
better if the clicks were always registered visually, though, and should be
easy for the developer to implement.

~~~
boo-ga-ga
You are totally correct. Maybe I'll fix this, as some people might play
without sound enabled.

